# Is cheese okay for acid reflux?



## madge

I've been on Prilosec for almost two months and am wondering whether I can eat some cheese now and then, especially when we're at restaurants. A lot of sandwiches have melted cheese on them. Is it a trigger food for reflux? I know everyone is different, but am wondering what most of you think.Also would like to know whether Lite Cool Whip, used to make a fruit salad (no really acidic fruit) would be a problem. Anyone tried Lite Cool Whip? I know that whipping cream would probably be out of the question. As you can probably tell, I'm trying to make things for our family Thanksgiving that I can eat. Guess I'll have to leave the onion out of the dressing too, and substitute a little lean ground beef for the really tasty pork sausage.Sure could use some Thanksgiving ideas here. Anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs03.htm mostly seems that high fat is the problem.So you might try 2% milk cheese or other part-skim cheeses rather than full fat versions. Most restaurants will take the cheese off the sandwich if you ask. When I was doing the low fat thing for cholesterol I found most places very willing to do things like sauces on the side or not putting cheese or butter on something if I asked.It may depend on how much cheese and how fatty it makes the meal overall. Small amounts of high fat foods in an otherwise lean meal may be tolerated if the total amount of fat is not very high.I think the Lite Cool Whip is low in fat.K.


----------



## 15085

We do need a small amount of the right kinds of fat in our diets to have a balance. I eat a Vermont Chedar chees that is wonderful and I tolerate it quite well.


----------



## madge

Thank you, Kathleen and kssunny! I'll try the low fat cheeses. I don't eat a lot of it, but sometimes really get hungry for a little. Our son and wife love the frozen hashbrown potato casserole, so I'll make it for them. But in addition to the hash browns, it also calls for sour cream (I use lite), butter, onions, and grated cheddar. I'd better not eat that one. Mashed potatoes for me. LOL.Wonder if I could eat the pumpkin in the pumpkin pie and not eat the fat-laded crust? Or maybe just make the pumpkin pie recipe in a baking dish without any crust at all, like a custard, and then just put a tiny dab of lit Cool Whip on it. Worth a try, I guess. I'm still new to all this. Haven't had the courage to try a little piece of dark chocolate yet. Water-packed tuna still bothers me. Go figure.Again, thanks for the help. You're the best!


----------



## madge

Please excuse the typos in my last message. I forgot to proofread it. Have a good Sunday, everyone.


----------

